# Trolling motor mount



## reelriot (Jan 28, 2008)

nice looking mount. Flows well with the casting platform.


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Is that just a piece of 2X4? Looks nice. Where did you get the metal brackets?


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

It is a 2x4, sanded real smooth and painted.

The angle pieces I cut from some scrap aluminum that was once a shower door frame. Cut, shaped, polished, and now very functional.

Hopefully the weather will let me try it out this weekend.


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

I'm going to have to redesign mine like that. Maybe I can find some brackets similar to yours. I screwed mine right through the center of the 2X4 and it flexes too much. I like this idea much better. Let us know how it works!


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I got to try it out yesterday, works great! Very stable and secure, no flex at all. 

I ended up playing with the trolling motor all day, never cranked the 'Rude once. Ran around for about 5 hours on a single Optima blue top. I'm happy with it. I've never had a trolling motor on any of my boats before, this is nice!

Around here you can buy aluminum angle at Lowe's, Home Depot, etc. Use a 1" or 1.5" by 1/8" angle for your brackets. Mine are about the same thing, only salvaged from scrap to save the $12 for the angle.


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Great homegrown job! It looks good, works good and will hold up for years to come. What microskiff.com is made for. 
Thresh


----------



## galleta_loco (Sep 2, 2007)

Here is one I made out of road sign brackets worked preety good!


----------

